# Job search for Italian trade in HK



## robzieg (Jul 5, 2008)

Dear Friends

my name is Roberto and i am an italian man living in China - Guangzhou now.

I am desperately willing to move to HK and find a job there.
Is there any potential job opportunity for Italians in HK?

I cannot speak Cantonese, but my English and Mandarin are ok.

I have been working as freight forwarder, salesman, coordinator/supervisor, if you knew any opportunity of job in HK related to Italian market, please let me know ([email protected])

Thanks !!!!

Roberto


----------

